# Phenolic Material



## CBSJOE (Nov 28, 2006)

I have read Bob's book on routers and find it OK, but I have not been able to find a supplier for those 11"X11" quarter inch thick blank phenolic sheets. My second question to this is that evrything I have in the way of guides is for the Porter-Cable opening. How do I easily make that stepped hole to accept the guide bushings?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

You can make your own base plates but for your 1st. one you should buy one that's premade.

see links below.

NOTE***that the Oak-Park plates will have a 1 1/2 " center hole and the standard is 
1 3/16" for the PC routers.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP--
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-BP11-
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...ADADBDAGCGBHDGFCAHAGMGBHEGFDADADADBDB&filter=


http://www.shop.com/op/~ROUSSEAU_CO...BASEPLATE-prod-28971230-37963219?sourceid=298

brass guides below for the PC router ( 1 3/16" OD )
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37402

I do like to make my own and I use 1/2" plastic stock,hole saw.fly cutter,router bits,etc. it can take alot of work to made one, but I do enjoy making my own.
The stock from ACE Hardware,HD,Lowes, the best spot is a plastic supply company in your town, many sale cut offs cheap and have a scrap bit right up front .
like the one below ,for just one of many 

Colorado Plastic Products Retail Sales
http://www.coloradoplastics.com/retail.php

Bj


----------



## rjb (Feb 22, 2007)

*phenolic sheets*

try leevalley tools that is where i purchase mine. http://www.leevalley.com/home.aspx


----------

